
European Commission Claims It Is Not Subject to the GDPR - pitaj
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2018/05/30/embarrassing-leak-shows-eu-falls-short-data-law/
======
alexgmcm
Are there any other sources for this? I can only find it on the Telegraph and
the Express and they both have an anti-EU bias.

~~~
akvadrako
There is an exception for community interests and lawful requirements, so it
makes sense.

